# Possible allergy to handmade soap???



## sandyvern (Jul 12, 2010)

I love making soap....and even buying everyone elses!  But lately I think I am having an allergic reaction to it.  And it doesn't seem to matter if it is mine or if it is someone else's soap that I have bought (usually from etsy sellers).  And just wondering if anyone else has this problem.

I can't figure out if it is an allergy to the soap or possibly an allergy to nickel (my sister just recently said she had a nickel allergy).  It is mostly a problem on my legs.  I tend to just use soap to shave my legs...and whenever I use handmade (cp) soap and shave I get this itchy almost burning like feeling on my legs.  Sometimes it happens if I don't shave as well.  Every once in awhile I will get the same feeling on my belly or front of my shoulders (odd place I know!).

And I just want to clarify...it happens with some of my soap, and with probably about 10 different other people's handmade soaps.  I have ph tested my own and a few of the others and they all seem fine.  None of them have any exotic oils...just basic oils (olive, coconut, palm, palm kernel, safflower, canola, and sometimes shea butter or cocoa butter).  The only other possibly connection I can come up with is I tend to like Oatmeal soaps....so maybe it has something to do with that as well.

Anyway...just wondering if anyone else has had anything like this?

And yet I haven't used anything but handmade CP soaps (whether it has been mine or someone elses) on my face since I started making soaps about 3 years ago or so because my face has never been better...as far as acne goes...I used to use lots of Neutrogena and Proactiv cause always seemed to have adult acne (not horrible...but enough to bother me)...but since I have been using handmade soaps I can count the number of pimples I have had in 3 years probably on one hand!

Ok...enough rambling...would love to hear what you all have to say....


----------



## naturesphilosophy (Jul 12, 2010)

The only time I got that feeling was when I just couldn't wait to try a salt bar I made.  I only waited a couple days and tried a small chunk to sample and write down the initial reaction (then I do this every week so that I know exactly when I like the soap) and it was so harsh that my hands burned a couple minutes after using it.

I would suggest writing down each soap you use and the reaction, along with the ingredients so you can narrow it down.


----------



## ToniD (Jul 12, 2010)

Are the soaps fragranced?   Some FOs give me a burning sensation.


----------



## Mackie (Jul 12, 2010)

*soap allergy*

Dear SandyVern,
Another thing to consider is dryness of the skin.  You moisturize your face regularly, but when you are showering, are you doing the same  to the rest of your body? Note that it is the area where more hot water tends to go. I get this sometimes, so I make sure that when I shave or am just getting out of the shower, that I put cream on my warm skin after drying.


----------



## sandyvern (Jul 12, 2010)

ToniD said:
			
		

> Are the soaps fragranced?   Some FOs give me a burning sensation.



I think I have noticed it more when they have fragrance...

I probably should have taken more notice of it....maybe I need to take better notes :?


----------



## sandyvern (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: soap allergy*



			
				Mackie said:
			
		

> Dear SandyVern,
> Another thing to consider is dryness of the skin.  You moisturize your face regularly, but when you are showering, are you doing the same  to the rest of your body? Note that it is the area where more hot water tends to go. I get this sometimes, so I make sure that when I shave or am just getting out of the shower, that I put cream on my warm skin after drying.



I do tend to get dry skin...and in the winter I do end up using a moiturizer on my legs (I have been using Eucerin's itch calming cream) cause during the winter I wasn't sure if it was just dry skin or the soap or what.  

I actually very rarely use a moisturizer on my face because of the whole acne issue I had...but also just cause I don't really take all that much time to do things like that


----------



## krissy (Jul 12, 2010)

maybe you are extra sensitive to coconut oil? i know that is what happens to me when i use a high in CO soap. i get itchy and burning feeling on my legs esp, i use soap to shave too.

if i were you i'd try a little HP batch of a soap with out any CO and see how your skin feels. HP just so you can use it faster...


----------



## reallyrita (Jul 12, 2010)

*Possible allergy to handmade soap*

I  think Krissy is on to something.  You can make a batch of soap leaving out the CO entirely.  I formulate with  Palm Kernal Oil which can be substituted for the CO when I want a really gentle, non-drying soap.  I think the HP suggestion is a very good one.  Wait a week and then use.  You should get your answer faster that way.  I bet anything it is the CO.  So many people have trouble with that oil. And, there symptoms are like yours.


----------



## sandyvern (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks krissy and reallyrita...maybe I will try that...

I will let you know


----------



## smittenheart (Jul 12, 2010)

I was going to mention CO ..but will also mention other oils..try playing around..I think it could be the culprit


----------



## fasanis100 (Jul 12, 2010)

I also think CO can be the reason.  Your best option will probably be a 100% olive oil soap with no fragrances.  That soap IMO is the milder soap you will ever find.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 13, 2010)

Some people have issues with shea butter, it could be anything really.
Look for the common denominator and go by the process of elimination.
I hope you figure it out, handmade soap is not something I would ever want to go without.


----------

